# Sq.Ft. Pricing



## allpaint1 (Nov 10, 2012)

I need some help pricing a job by the sq.ft. I know this price varies from state to state,so I hope someone from North Carolina can help.What is the price per sq.ft. on repaints, and how is the sq.ft. figured? Is the interior figured different from exterior?Also ,does the price include paint and supplies,or is it just the labor and the cost of paint extra?Sorry for so many questions,I do most of my work by the hour.


----------



## caulktheline (Feb 10, 2011)

Just take your time and think it through and I'm sure, as a professional, you will come up with a good formula.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I usually price by the job on repaints.

I figure out how much stuff will cost me and how much I want to make. I add those two figures together and give the customer the total.

If you don't know how to do that, I would just work by the hour until you can.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Just a friendly heads up. Estimating questions rarely end well. Here's a link to another thread as evidence: http://www.painttalk.com/f2/how-much-should-i-charge-per-sq-ft-interior-painting-21016/

Many have been warned, few have listened.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> I usually price by the job on repaints.
> 
> I figure out how much stuff will cost me and how much I want to make. I add those two figures together and give the customer the total.


Another good example of the "new" TJ.

How many times have you typed that out now?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I think I liked the old, "F-ck off!", TJ better.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

researchhound said:


> I think I liked the old, "F-ck off!", TJ better.


I might be getting more mellow as I age. I guess the opposite of how cheese is.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Tree fiddy? That's response the old TJ would have given.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

3.14 a squared foot.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

I am assuming you are talking about commercial work, as this is the commercial/industrial forum.

You really don't want to know what it goes for per wall sq ft here.

Figure out your price after that divide your number by the wall/surface to be painted sq ft. That's what YOU can do it for per square ft. 

Now that you have that figured out, submit your bid. Then call the GC to find out what the lowest bid was and report back that number... It's sickening.


----------

